# Stocking



## newtchaplin (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a 75 gallon fully planted aquarium. It has tiger barbs, rosy barbs, a three spotted gourami, emerald brochis, a bristle nose pleco, and dwarf otto's. 

My question is, I really want to get a rope fish? Can anyone give some advice please.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

From the research I've done on them, they are a group oriented fish. Pretty sure they will eat anything they can catch, so not good for the otos. They also are terrific escape artist. thats all I got.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

They are rough customers and will grow large enough to attempt to eat all but the gouramis. They also tend to be disruptive to substrate.


----------

